# NCEES Record



## Hanny1981 (Jun 30, 2007)

For those who have passed, do you plan on establishing a NCEES Record? More importantly, does your company pick up the $100 and the renewal fee? I approached the president of our company about it, and he said that they wouldn't pick up the tab if that is something I wanted. I feel like that is a little slap in the face, because we do work in about three or four states.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 30, 2007)

I need to do this before the fee goes back up to $200.

I think its a good idea, even if your company wont pay for it, it might save a lot of hassle 10 years down the road when your trying to catch up with previous supervisors who have long since moved on.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2007)

Hanny --

The NCEES Record Establishment Program is beginning to look like yet another pot of money that NCEES has been able to claim from engineers. The writing on the wall suggests that if you want any mobility with your registration, then you should seriously look into establishing the record.

As far as your employer not picking up the tab for the record - I don't know if you can say much if that employer isn't actively requesting you to obtain licensure in other states. I am in the process of setting up a record now and I am taking the cost of establishing the record + the maintenance fee as a sunk cost - just the added cost of having portability with my license.

:2cents:

JR


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 30, 2007)

something else you can do come tax time (add as a deduction)


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 30, 2007)

My employer pays for it, and already asked me to do it. They want me to get PA, MD. I don't think we can get OH, I'm not sure.

Doesn't OHIO have something about the fact that you must be from an Ohio based company? I could be wrong


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 30, 2007)

After I passed my SE1 last year my employeer wanted for me to get an NCEES record so, I got it and they paid for everything. (They will also pay for thr upkeep) This was mainly done because my company does work in all 50 states and there is a big need to spead out the seals in my company.

For me, I got my record and had it transmitted to MA for free. (You are able to have your record transmitted to maybe 5 diffrent states for free. MA is one of them.) My employer concidered this a bonus. Only a $100 fee plus a free transmittal to a state.

Since I just passed my SE2, I am currently having my record reviewed for a "Model Law Structural Engineer." Since it costs only $50 to have this done, I picked up this cost myself.

The record's program is quite nice to have, but only if you're going to hold multiple seals. Still, if this is something that you would like to do then I would get it done while in your first year of licensure. That way, it will only cost you that $100.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 30, 2007)

My boss informed me last week that if upon passing the exam, he wants me licensed in at least WI, MN, and probably MI. Looks like it may be in my best interest to go ahead and get the record established.

Anybody with an opinion about how much of a pain in the arse it is to establish?

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## benbo (Jun 30, 2007)

As a regulator, I barely even need to use the license in my own state. They require it for promotion, but I never stamp anything. Basically, it is nice to have on a business card or email so the people I'm regulating get the mistaken notion I know something.

I'm electrical. When I worked in aerospace and high tech, nobody even knew what a PE was. In the power industry everybody knows.


----------



## bezzy (Jul 1, 2007)

Do we have to pay a fee every year to Ncees if we establish a record? If so that SUCKS!


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 1, 2007)

IFR_Pilot said:


> My boss informed me last week that if upon passing the exam, he wants me licensed in at least WI, MN, and probably MI. Looks like it may be in my best interest to go ahead and get the record established.
> Anybody with an opinion about how much of a pain in the arse it is to establish?
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


It takes anywhere from 2-3 months, and yes it is quite a pain to get done.

But think about this, you'll basically have to do something similar to an NCEES record for each licensure by comity you'll do. If you have an NCEES record, then you only do it once and save a lot of time.

Plus, a few states only accept the NCEES record for licensure by comity.

Bezzy, there is a $25 fee each year for a record upkeep.


----------



## Dleg (Jul 1, 2007)

benbo said:


> As a regulator, I barely even need to use the license in my own state. They require it for promotion, but I never stamp anything. Basically, it is nice to have on a business card or email so the people I'm regulating get the mistaken notion I know something.


Geez, benbo, you summed up my entire professional being in just three sentences!

As far as the NCEES record goes, I will probably start on mine soon. I figure it's worth the hassle and extra cash just to be prepared for future moves. The only problem I have is with the few states that still require you to provide references. Two of those states happen to be ones that I would be likely to seek licensure in. The main reason I see for establishing the record is to avoid hassling your references - so if you still have to hassle them, what's the purpose?

But don't get me wrong, I think it is a great idea and I will probably take advantage of the 1st year PE discount. I just hope that NCEES can persuade the few hold-out states to buy in to the program more completely.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 2, 2007)

I established a Record a while back. It was a lot of paperwork to sift through, but a good investment of time and money in my opinion. I had mine sent to MA, since NCEES will waive the fee if you are applying to a state where a Record is required. So that was a bonus right there.

My company approached me to get licensed in NY. With the record, all it involves is a few admin. forms from the state plus transmitting the Record. Pretty painless.

For a younger engineer who may move around, or someone whose company has offices in several states, it's a good idea.


----------



## niffur (Dec 21, 2007)

Dleg said:


> Geez, benbo, you summed up my entire professional being in just three sentences!
> As far as the NCEES record goes, I will probably start on mine soon. I figure it's worth the hassle and extra cash just to be prepared for future moves. The only problem I have is with the few states that still require you to provide references. Two of those states happen to be ones that I would be likely to seek licensure in. The main reason I see for establishing the record is to avoid hassling your references - so if you still have to hassle them, what's the purpose?
> 
> But don't get me wrong, I think it is a great idea and I will probably take advantage of the 1st year PE discount. I just hope that NCEES can persuade the few hold-out states to buy in to the program more completely.


The way I understand it you have to update a reference every year to keep your record current. So whether you actually transmit the record at all you are still hassling references. In fact, I would say that under the typical utilization of just a handful of transmissions spread over a number of years, you're probably more likely to hassel your references more with the records program than without it.


----------

